# ****** ******* ads



## Faithful Wife

We are not even allowed to type out ****** ******* or the filters will throw it as all stars, yet you are allowing AM ads to run on this marriage site? Weird! Is there no way you can block those ads?

I've seen other very horrible dating site ads too, but this one is literally about finding an affair. No bueno.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Faithful Wife said:


> We are not even allowed to type out ****** ******* or the filters will throw it as all stars, yet you are allowing AM ads to run on this marriage site? Weird! Is there no way you can block those ads?
> 
> I've seen other very horrible dating site ads too, but this one is literally about finding an affair. No bueno.


Awww, c'mon. Without letting it all through, I'd never have known that thousands of hot Asian princesses want me!


----------



## Marduk

Faithful Wife said:


> We are not even allowed to type out ****** ******* or the filters will throw it as all stars, yet you are allowing AM ads to run on this marriage site? Weird! Is there no way you can block those ads?
> 
> I've seen other very horrible dating site ads too, but this one is literally about finding an affair. No bueno.


Somewhere I still have the data dump of when they got hacked. Was quite the job writing grep commands to sift through the data that pattern matched with my contacts.

I’m pretty sure I found a family member using it, though.


----------



## Andy1001

Mattresses, ****ing mattresses. Thats what’s advertised on my page.


----------



## sunsetmist

I am cheap. Make that thrifty...But it is worth every penny to be a supporter and have NO ads.


----------



## CharlieParker

Marduk said:


> Was quite the job writing grep commands to sift through the data that pattern matched with my contacts.


* swoons *


----------



## Faithful Wife

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Awww, c'mon. Without letting it all through, I'd never have known that thousands of hot Asian princesses want me!


The AM ad said - no joke - "Find a hottER woman this winter!" with a picture of a Christy Brinkley lookalike (when she was about 30) in a bikini.

Really? Sure you guys, who cares about your loving wife, she can't be as hot as THIS CHICK, so come on in and get scammed!!!

Does no one remember that when all that came out about AM it was also revealed that only something like 3% of the users were actually women?

But yeah sure, Christy Brinkley is on there, because she certainly can't get some D from anywhere but that place.

Phhht.


----------



## EleGirl

Faithful Wife said:


> We are not even allowed to type out ****** ******* or the filters will throw it as all stars, yet you are allowing AM ads to run on this marriage site? Weird! Is there no way you can block those ads?
> 
> I've seen other very horrible dating site ads too, but this one is literally about finding an affair. No bueno.


Sometimes unwanted ads slip though. The tech staff will look into this and hopefully be able to block further ads from AM.


----------



## Marduk

Faithful Wife said:


> The AM ad said - no joke - "Find a hottER woman this winter!" with a picture of a Christy Brinkley lookalike (when she was about 30) in a bikini.
> 
> Really? Sure you guys, who cares about your loving wife, she can't be as hot as THIS CHICK, so come on in and get scammed!!!
> 
> Does no one remember that when all that came out about AM it was also revealed that only something like 3% of the users were actually women?
> 
> But yeah sure, Christy Brinkley is on there, because she certainly can't get some D from anywhere but that place.
> 
> Phhht.


My wife is definitely hotter than Christy Brinkley. She never did anything for me. Too... bland and innocent looking, I guess? 

AM was (and presumably is) just a cesspool of bots and guys jerking off other guys for money.


----------



## Laurentium

Wow! Are AM _still_ in business? After publication of their list of customers? 

I had assumed their business would vanish in about ten seconds.


----------



## Andy1001

Marduk said:


> My wife is definitely hotter than Christy Brinkley. She never did anything for me. Too... bland and innocent looking, I guess?
> 
> AM was (and presumably is) just a cesspool of bots and guys jerking off other guys for money.


You don’t find Chrissy hot?
She speaks very highly of you.


----------



## rockon

sunsetmist said:


> I am cheap. Make that thrifty...But it is worth every penny to be a supporter and have NO ads.


Being a supporter is add free? I might be switching very soon.


----------



## Cynthia

rockon said:


> Being a supporter is add free? I might be switching very soon.


Yes, ad free if you use a browser, but if you use the TapaTalk app it isn't.


----------



## minimalME

I'm a forum supporter, yet I still have to use the ad blocker to prevent the pop ups from taking over my tab. 



rockon said:


> Being a supporter is add free? I might be switching very soon.





Cynthia said:


> Yes, ad free if you use a browser, but if you use the TapaTalk app it isn't.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Faithful Wife said:


> The AM ad said - no joke - "Find a hottER woman this winter!" with a picture of a Christy Brinkley lookalike (when she was about 30) in a bikini.
> 
> Really? Sure you guys, who cares about your loving wife, she can't be as hot as THIS CHICK, so come on in and get scammed!!!
> 
> Does no one remember that when all that came out about AM it was also revealed that only something like 3% of the users were actually women?
> 
> But yeah sure, Christy Brinkley is on there, because she certainly can't get some D from anywhere but that place.
> 
> Phhht.


Oh, yeah. Any guy that falls for that crap gets exactly what he deserves. And I shudder to think what the 3% that are women are really like:surprise:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

On a related note, I got to meet the real Christy Brinkley when I was 19 during the filming of National Lampoon's Vacation. Definitely pretty but not overwhelmingly so. The other guy I was with at the time was falling all over himself though.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AM ad said - no joke - "Find a hottER woman this winter!" with a picture of a Christy Brinkley lookalike (when she was about 30) in a bikini.
> 
> Really? Sure you guys, who cares about your loving wife, she can't be as hot as THIS CHICK, so come on in and get scammed!!!
> 
> Does no one remember that when all that came out about AM it was also revealed that only something like 3% of the users were actually women?
> 
> But yeah sure, Christy Brinkley is on there, because she certainly can't get some D from anywhere but that place.
> 
> Phhht.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah. Any guy that falls for that crap gets exactly what he deserves. And I shudder to think what the 3% that are women are really like<a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="EEK! Surprise!" ></a>
Click to expand...

Strangely enough, I actually have a female friend who had an account there. She was in a long term sex starved marriage and was at the end of her rope. She got on there just to check it out but never met anyone in person, she chickened out.

But she said that because there were so few women there it was kind of cool because she had so much attention from these guys falling all over themselves and some of them were really hot. 

She is actually a real natural beauty, too. 

As I said she chickened out and just stuck with her horrible marriage. She was going to wait until their kid was at least a teen (he was about 7 at the time) and then leave.

At the time she signed up, her husband had not had sex with her for 3 years. I’m pretty sure he still hasn’t and that was at least 3 years ago.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> On a related note, I got to meet the real Christy Brinkley when I was 19 during the filming of National Lampoon's Vacation. Definitely pretty but not overwhelmingly so. The other guy I was with at the time was falling all over himself though.


I think she’s very beautiful but kind of just like, a statue or something. She’s not sexy to me, just beautiful.

The woman in the ad was certainly beautiful, but again not really sexy (to me).


----------



## Administrator

Next time you see this, can you grab a screenshot so I can show it to the Ad Operations guys?

Kevin


----------



## Married but Happy

There are ads? Somehow, I've never noticed. I guess I've trained myself to ignore ads on every site as they hardly ever register. If I do notice, I _could_ find almost any ad offensive, but it's not worth worrying about, just as I ignore certain posters.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I complained about this, too.


----------



## Marduk

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> On a related note, I got to meet the real Christy Brinkley when I was 19 during the filming of National Lampoon's Vacation. Definitely pretty but not overwhelmingly so. The other guy I was with at the time was falling all over himself though.


She always struck me as what a straight woman in the 80s thought men would find hot. Very generically hot, you know? Like all the basic hot features are there, but they come together in a very milquetoast way. Like she was designed by a hollywood committee or something.

I’m being mean, but she’s obviously very pretty and famous, and I’m sure she’s nice. So I’m not trying to be an *******. I just never really thought she was sexy. Heather Locklear though, a contemporary 80’s blonde, I thought was super hot. That pink bikini poster was probably the first chick poster I put up in my room as an early teen ager.


----------



## Marduk

Faithful Wife said:


> I think she’s very beautiful but kind of just like, a statue or something. She’s not sexy to me, just beautiful.
> 
> The woman in the ad was certainly beautiful, but again not really sexy (to me).


Thank you. That’s what I was trying to say above. Scratch out my nasty words and that’s what I meant.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Marduk said:


> She always struck me as what a straight woman in the 80s thought men would find hot. Very generically hot, you know? Like all the basic hot features are there, but they come together in a very milquetoast way. Like she was designed by a hollywood committee or something.
> 
> I’m being mean, but she’s obviously very pretty and famous, and I’m sure she’s nice. So I’m not trying to be an *******. I just never really thought she was sexy. Heather Locklear though, a contemporary 80’s blonde, I thought was super hot. That pink bikini poster was probably the first chick poster I put up in my room as an early teen ager.


I understand. I was a 19yo full of raging hormones and yet she left me quite underwhelmed. As you say, generic. Ticks all the right boxes in an objective sense, but nothing particularly intriguing or special there. 

All that said though, have you seen her lately? She has aged very well. I daresay she's one of those women who looks better as she gets older. It's as if she's developed some character to replace the genericness. Meanwhile, Heather hasn't held up so well.


----------



## CharlieParker

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> On a related note, I got to meet the real Christy Brinkley when I was 19 during the filming of National Lampoon's Vacation. Definitely pretty but not overwhelmingly so. The other guy I was with at the time was falling all over himself though.


Yeah, forget Christy, was Chevy there? (Or better Candy? Unlikely I know.)


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

CharlieParker said:


> Yeah, forget Christy, was Chevy there? (Or better Candy? Unlikely I know.)


Actually, it was Chevy I was hoping to meet. I was disappointed on that front as he was not available when I dropped in.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I understand. I was a 19yo full of raging hormones and yet she left me quite underwhelmed. As you say, generic. Ticks all the right boxes in an objective sense, but nothing particularly intriguing or special there.
> 
> All that said though, have you seen her lately? She has aged very well. I daresay she's one of those women who looks better as she gets older. It's as if she's developed some character to replace the genericness. Meanwhile, Heather hasn't held up so well.


Sadly, Heather became an addict, while Christy just focused on parenting her pack of kids. I think that's the aging difference we are seeing now. No doubt both have had lots of work done, too though, as everyone in Hollywood has.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Actually, it was Chevy I was hoping to meet. I was disappointed on that front as he was not available when I dropped in.


What about Beverly D'angelo? Now she was hot and sexy. :smile2:

I had a crush on her from originally seeing her naked in the movie adaptation of Hair.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Faithful Wife said:


> What about Beverly D'angelo? Now she was hot and sexy. :smile2:
> 
> I had a crush on her from originally seeing her naked in the movie adaptation of Hair.


Indeed. I can't say I was always a big fan, but she had quite a look in Vacation. Just this picture of classic middle American wholesomeness.... motherhood and apple pie and all that (exotic is cool too, but she was just so perfect as the classic suburban mom)... that you just wanted to take her home and ravage her.

I mean really... do you really need to crane your head at Christy when this is sitting in the passenger seat right next to you?


----------



## Marduk

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Indeed. I can't say I was always a big fan, but she had quite a look in Vacation. Just this picture of classic middle American wholesomeness.... motherhood and apple pie and all that (exotic is cool too, but she was just so perfect as the classic suburban mom)... that you just wanted to take her home and ravage her.
> 
> I mean really... do you really need to crane your head at Christy when this is sitting in the passenger seat right next to you?


Did nothing for me, personally.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Indeed. I can't say I was always a big fan, but she had quite a look in Vacation. Just this picture of classic middle American wholesomeness.... motherhood and apple pie and all that (exotic is cool too, but she was just so perfect as the classic suburban mom)... that you just wanted to take her home and ravage her.
> 
> I mean really... do you really need to crane your head at Christy when this is sitting in the passenger seat right next to you?


Something about her mouth, teeth, and voice was super sexy to me.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Faithful Wife said:


> Something about her mouth, teeth, and voice was super sexy to me.


Yes. Very nice mouth... sitting in the middle of some very nice bone structure. And that is a very flattering haircut there, that perfectly accentuates those features. 

And yes, the voice for sure. I've always been highly attuned to voices and she has a very nice one. Another way in which Christy couldn't compete.


----------



## Cynthia

minimalME said:


> I'm a forum supporter, yet I still have to use the ad blocker to prevent the pop ups from taking over my tab.


Interesting. I have an ad blocker as well, but I had that before I became a forum supporter.


----------



## ReformedHubby

I have a lot of direct and indirect experience from that site. Back when I was married the wife and I were watching either Dateline or 20/20 and I guess they did a segment about ****** *******. We went on the ****** ******* site after the segment just to be nosey. We created an account...and we started to browse away. I would say only half the profiles appeared to be fake. When we were done being nosey...we tried to close the "fake" account. Yeah....****** ******* wanted to charge you $19.95 to close it! They guaranteed if you paid them that your data would be deleted forever..... We were paranoid so we paid it...and lo and behold YEARS later. Because we typed in our credit card info after only browsing the thing for 20 freaking minutes. My name was on the list when it came out. We were literally in Disneyland as a family when I got the calls from concerned "friends"/gawkers. But...even though I wasn't a perfect husband, my wife knew I was innocent of this. We laughed about it and continued to enjoy our vacay.

On a darker note I did have an affair with a woman that was very active on ****** *******, although its not where I met her. We have remained acquaintances, and she still does find dudes on there, and she is very married, albeit a sexless one. She was definitely good looking, so some women on there are real. I think the ratio of three percent that is thrown out there is a bit too low. I am thinking maybe 10 to 20 percent female if you live in a major city. With that said...she would receive a LOT of messages on AM, and only answer a handful. So I think its like on line dating...but much much worse for dudes if they expect a response.

The only other thing that sucked about it was seeing the damage it caused. In my neighborhood roughly one in four dads was on the list. There were no divorces because of it, but...many teenagers dealt with bullying at school because their fathers were on the list. A local mom's group published an excel spreadsheet of men on the list. Well...no one left their husband, and all it did was make kids get laughed at and made fun of by their classmates. I don't think thats a consequence that most people realized. So much about exposure hurts those it isn't meant to hurt. Luckily my kids were too young to have friends that knew at the time.

Actually as I am typing this I remember yet another angle, that most people didn't ponder. Some women that pretended to be outraged by the list, were actually encouraged when they saw a man on there that they were interested in. My neighbor who was always overly flirty and pretty much a player after her divorce, came up to me in the driveway and said, "I saw your name on the list and I was like why is he on there? He doesn't need to be.". I just chuckled and got in my car and went to work. I think that comments like that is just who she was. But I wouldn't think she was the only person out there that saw someone on the list and decided they would try you just to see.


----------



## Faithful Wife

An admin asked earlier on this thread if I could capture a screen shot next time I saw the AM ad. I have not seen that one lately but I see lots of dating ads like this one. Not a screen shot but a shot of a screen, lol. @Yungster


----------



## Faithful Wife

PS...I thought the ad was talking about @Lila at first but nah, Lila is way sexier than this ho.


----------



## Lila

Faithful Wife said:


> PS...I thought the ad was talking about @Lila at first but nah, Lila is way sexier than this ho.


Hahaha. You're good for my ego. 

That's the first time I've ever heard of that site. Is it a prostitution site?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Lila said:


> Hahaha. You're good for my ego.
> 
> That's the first time I've ever heard of that site. Is it a prostitution site?


I have no clue. I see them on my screen all the time. They appear to be "dating" sites but obviously are a scam somehow. They probably have a lot of fake profiles by bots, not real women, and suck the money and life out of dudes who don't know better.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ok check this out! Apparently since I posted on this thread earlier today, the ad algorithm did actually pop up an AM ad for me, which I was able to shoot for the admin here. Here it is. Also this is not the same Christy Brinkley lookalike ad I saw before. 

Sorry it may load sideways. @Yungster


----------



## rockon

I hope you didn't click the ad. I was getting adds for "local single Muslim women in my area". I clicked one time (on my laptop) and my antivirus went off like a nuclear bomb explosion.


----------



## Faithful Wife

rockon said:


> I hope you didn't click the ad. I was getting adds for "local single Muslim women in my area". I clicked one time (on my laptop) and my antivirus went off like a nuclear bomb explosion.


Oh god no I would never click any ad here. But good to know so that in case it happened by accident, I’ll be extra aware of where I click. 

Actually I take that back, I did click an ad for the poster here who is also a vendor. I can’t think of the user or ad name right now but he is a good contributor to the board and I’ve visited his website before so I assumed his ad was legit and it was. No virus warnings or other crap.

ETA: the vendor/poster's handle is @dadstartingover


----------



## Administrator

Hello community members,

Please provide the URL of the ad and the screenshot, this process helps us be able to block these ads faster.

Thank you so much,

~ Glen


----------



## Faithful Wife

VS Glen said:


> Hello community members,
> 
> Please provide the URL of the ad and the screenshot, this process helps us be able to block these ads faster.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> ~ Glen


How do we get the URL without clicking the ad? No way I'm clicking any of these ads.


----------



## Administrator

Right click on the ad and select "copy link address". That will get you the url without needing to actual go to the page

Kevin


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ok I think I got it.....

https://adclick.g.doubleclick.net/p...173&keywords=Default_ADX_Sept18&dclid=%edclid!


----------



## Administrator

Afraid that didn't work for me. Just takes me to a dead end. Still, the code in it might be enough for the techs to track down, but I'll need a screenshot too. Were you able to get one?

Kevin


----------

